# An introduction to Pro-Hormones



## Langers (Nov 18, 2003)

Pro-Hormones can generally be thought of more as Steroids than supplements and are converted into their target anabolic hormones (steroids) in the body by enzymes and therefore carry the many of same characteristics as the hormone they convert to. However, there is limit to how much of these substances can be enzymatically convertion and as a result their effects are not as strong as an actual steroid.

The following are the most common Pro-Hormones on the UK market a the moment:

*1-Test & 1-AD*

1-testosterone (17beta-hydroxy-5alpha-androst-1-en-3-one) is a steroid that is known as a 'double bond isomer' of the steroid testosterone. 1-AD (1-androstenediol, 1-androstene-3beta, 17beta-diol) is an oral prohormone that is converted to 1-testosterone by the enzyme 17beta-hydroxysteroid dehydrogenase and has significant oral activity.

Being a 5alpha-reduced androgen (a dihydrotestosterone (DHT) derivative), 1-test does not aromatize to oestrogens, unlike testosterone. This means that the risk of gynecomastia is low, and that water retention side effects are vastly reduced compared to other prohormones.

It is due to 1-testosterone's double bond isomer structure that 1-test is resistant to liver breakdown and is termed as 'orally active'.

Stacking 1-test with other prohormones may also be of value. The most common stack is with the testosterone precursor 4-AD. This stack will allow for a little extra size due to the water retaining properties of testosterone, and also might help minimize any loss of libido from the use of 1-AD alone. The precursor of the anabolic steroid nandrolone, 19-Nordiol is also often stacked with 1-test for similar reasons.

Side effects from 1-testostorone products can include:


Gastric upset - this can be relieved by consuming 1-test with a meal 
Irritation while urinating - this can be avoided by making sure plenty of fluids are consumed


Lowered libido - this can be partially avoided by stacking the 1-AD with a 4-AD product


Lethargy - this can be partially avoided by again using 4-AD. Caffeine may also help due to it being a stimulant


Skin rash - this happens to a very small percentage of users and usually during the hot weather months


Increased appetite - this is just a response to your body wanting to grow


Insomnia - This can be partially avoided by taking your last dose earlier in the day


Acne - this is an androgenic side effect. Wash well and use a cleanser like Plexion


Acceleration of male pattern baldness - in susceptible individuals this can be a concern. If this runs in your family be aware of this

4-androstenediol (4-AD, 4-Diol) is a prohormone that is naturally found in the body and converts to testosterone (via the 3beta-HSD enzyme). 4-AD is a particularly anabolic prohormone, resulting in over 300% more conversion to testosterone than andro.

4-AD itself cannot convert to oestrogen and DHT making it a very popular pro-hormone. However, some androgenic or oestrogenic side effects can occur as a result of the conversion of the target hormone testosterone to oestrogen and DHT. Yet it is due to these side effects that 4-AD is commonly stacked with other prohormones, to help reduce the low testosterone and estrogen side effects (including loss of libido and lethargy) that they can cause. The most common substances that are stacked with 4-AD are 1-test/1-AD and 19-Nordiol.

The most common delivery methods for 4-AD are in oral capsule form, sublingual (beneath the tongue) and transdermal; the latter probably being the most effective method.

*19-Nordiol*

19-norandrostenediol (19-diol, 19-Nordiol) is a prohormone which converts to the anabolic hormone 19-nortestosterone (nandrolone). Like 4-diol this is also a very anabolic substance, with almost 100% more conversion to nandrolone than the older dione version. This can lead to gains in strength and muscle and also increased recovery times. 19-diol is also very long-lasting in the body and as a result doses can be spread out over a longer period in the day.

19-Nordiol does not convert to oestrogens or DHT prior to conversion. As nandrolone is the target hormone there is only a 20% conversion to DHT afterwards. This means that androgenic side effects, including hair loss and prostate enlargement are much less.

The most common delivery methods for 4-AD are oral capsule form and transdermal (which is probably the most effective method).

For more information, including where to purchase prohormones, check out UK Supplements


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

forget the prohormones...they're a waste of money...just buy the real stuff

and dont forget that if you take a 19-nor and take a drud test it just shows up as nandralone and you are f*cked for usins steroids....so you might as well have used them in the first place


----------



## Langers (Nov 18, 2003)

Which Pro-hormones have u used mate?


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

everything from the old ANDRO-6 to paradeca to just regular 19-nor's and a list of other that i cant remember right now.....probably about 10 different types though and NONE of them seemed to cause any type of change.... and i was lucky enough to not get the random test that year when i took it since my friend on the same prohormone failed his tests and lost his NCAA eligability....

glutamine, amino acids, zma, vitamins, and diet will do alot more for growth then a prohormone.........


----------



## philipebrown (Nov 26, 2003)

yeah ive used 1AD and 4AD before and they made me really tired! Slight gain in strenght but no real gains.


----------



## Langers (Nov 18, 2003)

miami797 said:


> everything from the old ANDRO-6 to paradeca to just regular 19-nor's and a list of other that i cant remember right now.....probably about 10 different types though and NONE of them seemed to cause any type of change.... and i was lucky enough to not get the random test that year when i took it since my friend on the same prohormone failed his tests and lost his NCAA eligability....
> 
> glutamine, amino acids, zma, vitamins, and diet will do alot more for growth then a prohormone.........


well Andro and 19Nordione arent exactly great products and they are not discussed in this article.

I have used 1-AD and 4-AD over the course of 5 weeks and gained about 10-12lbs muscle. I don't consider this a waste of money.


----------



## Langers (Nov 18, 2003)

philipebrown said:


> yeah ive used 1AD and 4AD before and they made me really tired! Slight gain in strenght but no real gains.


At what doses mate?

I used 600mg 1-AD and 300mg 4-AD.


----------



## Euronymous (May 18, 2004)

Hey guys & gals, I am not an expert in this field or anything but I do have experience with 1-AD and some of the other Andro alternatives. I started taking 1-AD about 7 months ago. I would take it before and after my workouts in 100mg doses along with some other basic supplements such as vitamins and protein powders. 1-AD worked well in that it enabled me to workout longer with a bit more weight than I normally used and helped me overcome the plateau I was currently on. But as time went on I noticed that 1-AD would have a lesser effect the more often I took it almost as if my body was building up a resistance to it. Against advice from others I increased the dosage to 150mg before and after workouts but took it with only every other workout. I workout 6 times a week so this resulted in taking it 3 out of 7 days a week at 300mg per day. I have been using it for about 5 months now.

The other day after taking my pre-workout dose I noticed a few rashes on my chest and legs. I immediately thought it must be this new laundry detergent that I was using and simply changed my clothes and went to the gym. By the time I got to the gym I now had rashes over 30% of my body and I had trouble seeing clearly along with being light headed and feeling confused. At this point I was in pretty bad shape so I called my mother who is a doctor and asked her what I should do. She suggested that is could be an allergic reactions to something new. Unable to workout in my current condition I went home to follow her advice and get some sleep. Before going to sleep I rewashed all my clothes in a new detergent and took a shower. When I woke up I was surprised to see that the rashes had gotten worse and now covered almost 40% of my body despite that fact that I had showered and removed all clothing washed in the new detergent. With the rashes this bad I was unable to go out in public as I now looked like a freak. So I stayed home and worked out but didn't take any supplements for the purpose of speeding up my metabolism and hopefully getting rid of whatever was causing these rashes. To my amazement after a hard workout, good meal and a little nap the rashes were gone. I thought nothing of it and decided that I must have come in contact with something outside my house that I was allergic to. The next day I woke up took my regular dose of goodies including 150mg 1-AD and went to the gym. When I got to the gym and changed into my workout gear I noticed that the rashes were back. I was then that I went home and did some research on 1-AD and discovered that it was causing rashes in some of the people who had taken it. Especially people who live or workout in hot weather climates as I do. With this information in mind I stopped taking 1-AD and the rashes immediately went away(After about 24 hours from last dose). This was 2 weeks ago and to this day if I take 1-AD I instantly break out with rashes each time a little more severe depending on the dose. I have no idea why the drug worked well for as long as it did(About 4 and a half months) and then stopped so suddenly and produced rashes. But I can no longer take 1-AD or any other andro alternatives because when I do these rashes instantly come back and each time are a little more severe and take longer to go away.

That was my experience with 1-AD, Feel free to share your thoughts...


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2004)

Welcome to the board, and well done, you've just won the award for the most 'rashes' in a story! I fancy a bacon sandwich now...


----------



## Deltmaster (May 2, 2004)

nice one


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I tried the andro and did not notice anything.

Outside of gear, creatine and protein were the only thing I have noticed anything on.


----------



## Langers (Nov 18, 2003)

Euronymous said:


> Hey guys & gals, I am not an expert in this field or anything but I do have experience with 1-AD and some of the other Andro alternatives. I started taking 1-AD about 7 months ago. I would take it before and after my workouts in 100mg doses along with some other basic supplements such as vitamins and protein powders. 1-AD worked well in that it enabled me to workout longer with a bit more weight than I normally used and helped me overcome the plateau I was currently on. But as time went on I noticed that 1-AD would have a lesser effect the more often I took it almost as if my body was building up a resistance to it. Against advice from others I increased the dosage to 150mg before and after workouts but took it with only every other workout. I workout 6 times a week so this resulted in taking it 3 out of 7 days a week at 300mg per day.


So basically you started of on a low dose and then moved onto rediculous dosing schedule. Im not suprised its not working tbh



> I have been using it for about 5 months now.


I hope your joking!!


----------



## Langers (Nov 18, 2003)

hackskii said:


> I tried the andro and did not notice anything.


That would be because andro is crap. Andro is not discussed in this article cos its crap. Crap I tell thee


----------



## Langers (Nov 18, 2003)

Euronymous said:


> I have no idea why the drug worked well for as long as it did(About 4 and a half months) and then stopped so suddenly and produced rashes. But I can no longer take 1-AD or any other andro alternatives because when I do these rashes instantly come back and each time are a little more severe and take longer to go away.


omg

Please tell me you had PCT supplements after all this. pleeeease!!!


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

i must admit, i am no fan of pro-hormones. I used Pro-Anabol a long time ago, made by CNP and got banned. What was that langers mate? i cant remember, but i had a very bad time off it.. wont go into that further! lol

Euronymous, i am not supprised they didnt work, ditto exactly what langers says! you need to do some serious research before you use products like that! I almost spat water all over my monitor reading that!!!


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

out of interst has anyone tried M1T? My mate is going to gynypig it in a copule of weeks cause he's not prepared to do juice (yet)..

Its dirt cheep and like most of these products probably well overhyped but ill let you know what results he gets.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Langers, I got you on the Andro is crap. 

I only tried it because Mark Mcguire was leading the pack in home runs and he admitted to using Andro. He looked like he was on steroids so I bought some to get big like him (Mark). But now I think he was on gear

This was before I ever tried gear. Didnt realise how expensive they were (pro-hormones) too. You can buy these pro-hormone stacks for like $500.00 dollars and they say they put on 25 lbs of muscle. Almost went that rout but boy am I glad I didnt.


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

it makes me laugh all these people using M1T because they arent prepared to juice.. it is actually more toxic and more dangerous than AAS.. so go figure.. 

but it is effective, but IMO AAS are 100x better...


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

I think some people just dont like being labeled as a roidy, theres also the legality issue i suppose.

my morals must be slipping lol


----------



## elie (Jun 12, 2004)

let me know if you get my message but get back to my email cause i rarely go on this site


----------



## elie (Jun 12, 2004)

Euronymous said:


> Hey guys & gals, I am months now.
> 
> let me know if you ever found out why the 1 ad gave you those rashes.


----------



## Langers (Nov 18, 2003)

elie said:


> let me know if you get my message but get back to my email cause i rarely go on this site


who is that message for?


----------

